# Another mystery: DBTmp



## Paramark (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments on the "dmnotifyd" query. I guess Apple can look if they have nothing better to do. What they might find is another cryptic mystery: The trash will not empty totally - leaving this file: DBTmp1953-2081830223. Then another message like this: "The operation cannot be completed because the item
"DBTmp3251176407439" is in use. 

The first file is a 2MB file Microsoft Word file that appeared in my Download folder 2 days ago. The second is a 1 mb file. Both have generic icons. Repairing permissions and running Virex hasn't made a difference.

Any ideas?  And yep, I'm paranoid.


----------



## MacAdict (Apr 14, 2006)

Try going into accounts preferences and removing all of your log in items (or start up items, if you are using an older OS). Then log in and out. Now try emptying the trash. You can then put your log in items back on.


----------



## abubakar_119 (Apr 5, 2006)

An other option i have in my mind, that is you press the shift button at the startup. Its will close your Extension, and after appearing the desktop you try to emptying your trash. I hope its will work.
Dbtmp means Database temporary


----------

